# Doughnuts



## Erik.f.Dowell (Mar 14, 2011)

alright, so i am taking culinary classes and one of which is a 'introduction to baking and pastry production' so its all about making it from scratch..

We have a semester long doughnut competition where each class time a different person makes a doughnut of whatever style, flavors, etc. So far ive seen some cool stuff and some really off the wall doughnuts (loaded baked potato doughnut) 

My in-class cooking partner and i are choosing a play on smores, making a dark chocolate dough/pastry and drizzling over it with a marshmallow cream..with possibly a hint of cinn./nutmeg and finally topped off with a graham cracker crumble.

I usually try to take a bunch of pics, so hopefully i can post some pictures up here later this week..my class is early tom. morning so lets hope it turns out well.

erik.


----------



## Janet H (Mar 14, 2011)

YUM!  eagerly waiting pics with hot coffee in hand


----------



## mrs.mom (Mar 15, 2011)

Oh! sounds yummy, please send one. Oh! I forgot I'm on diet.


----------



## spork (Mar 15, 2011)

Hey, Erik, that's a top of the class idea!
I was right.  I knew that we would be on the lopsided receiving end with you joining DC.  Welcome.  Good luck with the donuts.


----------



## LindaZ (Mar 15, 2011)

Erik.f.Dowell said:


> alright, so i am taking culinary classes and one of which is a 'introduction to baking and pastry production' so its all about making it from scratch..
> 
> We have a semester long doughnut competition where each class time a different person makes a doughnut of whatever style, flavors, etc. So far ive seen some cool stuff and some really off the wall doughnuts (loaded baked potato doughnut)
> 
> ...


 
Not to change your plan, because the donut sounds great, but had a thought - how about a chocolate donut, *filled* with marshmallow cream, with dark chocolate ganache drizzled on top and a graham cracker crumble?  It has all my favorite things.


----------



## Erik.f.Dowell (Mar 15, 2011)

Oh yeah that sounds good!! I unfortunately read this too late   I will try and attach a pic of what I came up with


----------



## Erik.f.Dowell (Mar 15, 2011)

I def would have liked to fill the doughnut with cream for sure


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 16, 2011)

Looks good enough to eat!  Do you have S'more?


----------



## LindaZ (Mar 16, 2011)

Erik.f.Dowell said:


> Oh yeah that sounds good!! I unfortunately read this too late I will try and attach a pic of what I came up with


 

Still looks good - I'll take a dozen.


----------



## CharlieD (Mar 16, 2011)

Completelly of the subject. How much doughnuts cost in bakeries nowadays?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 16, 2011)

CharlieD said:


> Completelly of the subject. How much doughnuts cost in bakeries nowadays?


 
I've seen 35-55 cents.  I won't pay that much unless I know they are from scratch.


----------

